# QR on Horizontal dropouts...?



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

hello all,
gotta question for anyone out there. i have been running a frame with vert. dropouts and QR axels. the hubs are Bombshell switchits that can be converted to a 12mm thru axle but i have looked at converting it and can't figure it out...seems like i can't get the smaller inner axle out of the hub. any thoughts on this?
the next question i have is in regards to the compatability of QR axles on horixontal dropouts. i know its oldschool and not to popular with the DJ/street set but i love QR for their simplicity and ability to remove easily with out tools! i have been jumping and street riding with QR axles for years and have had no problems. the main reason i am starting this thread is to ask what yall recommend for running QR with horizontal dropouts? i am thinking of making the switch from a vertical dropout frame to a horizontal frame but i am having trouble envisoning a way to keep a QR axle stable in horizontal dropouts? any tensioners or tricks out there that can enable me to keep the simple QRs i love with out being worried that the next double i hit will cause my axle to shift and therefore cause major slack in my chain? any advice or comments will be of great help to me. 
Cheers,
Z


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a big no-no, the axle will slip all the time, QR just don't have the clamping force good old bolts do. You may be able to get away with it by running chain tugs, but they will defeat the purpose of your quick release as well. Just switch to bolt on.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah, QR's are great for normal or xc riding. i see people run bolt on axles in the rear and QR's up front. but 99.9% of bikes with horizontal dropouts have bolt on hubs for that reason, slippage... plus, horizontal dropouts make it easier to adjust your chain tension on single speeds. you have no adjustment with vertical dropouts, that why you run a chain tensioner on vertical dropouts. myself? i would go with horizontal dropouts with bolt on axles... but if you must have QR's. then your going to have to live with the slippage... :madman:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

brian_404 said:


> yeah, QR's are great for normal or xc riding. i see people run bolt on axles in the rear and QR's up front. but 99.9% of bikes with horizontal dropouts have bolt on hubs for that reason, slippage... plus, horizontal dropouts make it easier to adjust your chain tension on single speeds. you have no adjustment with vertical dropouts, that why you run a chain tensioner on vertical dropouts. myself? i would go with horizontal dropouts with bolt on axles... but if you must have QR's. then your going to have to live with the slippage... :madman:


Carry the right sized key and bolt on is almost as fast as QR.


----------



## quintessence22 (Oct 17, 2005)

So in flowrider13's case, running one of these http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU308Z05-Delta+Axle+Rodz+Non+Quick+Rls+Skewer+Set.aspx
non-quick release skewers through his current hub is still unacceptable, right?

He needs a 10 mm threaded axle bolt-on hub right? or is it 12 mm?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That depends on his dropouts, what you're showing us are skewers which run though the hollow axle of a quick release hub, those won't do either IMO.

He simply needs to replace his current quick release with a bolt on axle, his LBS can probably do it for him in a few minutes for little money.


----------



## quintessence22 (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a dobermann pinscher, what bolt-on axle size do i need? 10mm × 146mm?
Can I use that nashbar singlespeed one? http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=85&subcategory=1107&sku=12033&brand=


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

fwiw, I replaced my QR axle with a solid one today, took about 20 minutes using a cheap ass bike tool kit.
Keep in mind, I didn't take the time to find instructions, and am a goddamn disaster with almost anything involving tools.

Q22: you need an axle, that's a hub you're looking at.
Go to your LBS, tell em you need a solid axle, then either have them do it, or pick it up and do it yourself.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

You can use a QR with a Surly Tuggnut tensioner. I have one on the drive side and have not had it shift at all yet.

http://www.surlybikes.com/parts.html


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

quintessence22 said:


> I have a dobermann pinscher, what bolt-on axle size do i need? 10mm × 146mm?
> Can I use that nashbar singlespeed one? http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=85&subcategory=1107&sku=12033&brand=


Yes, it's actually the deal of the century regarding SS hubs.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Even with the TugNut, I would not run QR on horizontal drops. It takes like 5 minutes and a couple cone wrenches to replace the hollow QR axle with a solid bolt-on one. No reason not to.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

it's a bad idea, but i had to do it for awhile. i put some washers in the little space between the frame and both sides of the skewer. it made it so there was no slippage issues..


----------

